# Festplatte beim Notebook brummt



## Daniel29 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
bei meinem Laptop macht die Festplatte seit neuestem Geräusche (so summen) das sie vorher nicht gemacht hat. Ich denk mal sie läuft nicht mehr so rund. Habe sie auch schon mal rausgeholt und aufgeschraubt, nur die iss ja innen vernietet. Meint ihr die ist bald hinüber und ne neue Platte wäre zum empfehlen? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust drauf, dass meine ganzen Daten nachher Futsch sind. Was meint Ihr


----------



## server (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Daniel29,

Grundsätzlich gilt bei der Arbeit mit Computern, dass man regelmässig alle Daten sichern sollte. Dazu eigent sich am besten eine CD / DVD, da diese nicht magnetisch beschrieben werden und somit nur durch Zerkratzen oder hohe Temperaturen, was im Normalfall nicht auftritt, zerstört werden können.

Du solltest daher regelmäßig deine "wichtigen" Daten, die du nicht verlieren willst, auf eine CD kopieren. Und falls dann deine Festplatte tatsächlich schlapp machst, hast du Sicherheitskopien.

Schau mal zur Sicherheit, ob nicht ein Kabel beim Lüfter streift....das kann auch unangenehme Geräusche verursachen....

Grüße,
server


----------

